# Chinese Dragons



## Jade Tigress (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm looking into getting another tattoo. I want to get a Chinese Dragon as an armband. I've been doing some research and have found the main characteristics of Chinese dragons, and a few pictures, but I'd like more info if possible.

Does anyone have any good sites they can direct me to, or any helpful info? I can't really find out anything on color significance either. 

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks. :asian:


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.dailywriting.net/Dragon.htm

Heres one.  Though I'm in CMA I prefer Japanese dragons.  They seem more aesthetically pleasing, probably because they are more common in tats.  If you cant find a pic try looking into old chinese vases.  I've seen some really detailed Chinese dragons on clay.  Oh and jade!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Chinese dragon 
http://www.answers.com/topic/chinese-dragon

http://www.crystalinks.com/chinadragons.html

Dragons in Ancient China
http://www.chinapage.org/dragon1.html

9 Dragon Wall in the Forbidden City 
http://www.bartellonline.com/beijing/5/9-dragon_wall-sign.jpg

http://www.chinapage.org/dragon9c.gif

I also have a book somewhere on Ancient Chinese, Buddhist, Taoist Symbolism but I cannot find it. We just got a bigger bookcase and my wife has organized it and now I cant find anything. Well that is not exactly true, I just found a Xingyi book I was looking for but that is not going to help you with Dragons. 

If I find it I will see what it says and post it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 31, 2007)

Rattan_Bridge108 said:


> http://www.dailywriting.net/Dragon.htm
> 
> Heres one.  Though I'm in CMA I prefer Japanese dragons.  They seem more aesthetically pleasing, probably because they are more common in tats.  If you cant find a pic try looking into old chinese vases.  I've seen some really detailed Chinese dragons on clay.  Oh and jade!



Nice pic in the link, thanks. 

I agree about Japanese dragons being more aesthetically pleasing, I was thinking since I practiced CMA it would be stupid to have a Japanese dragon tattooed. Thoughts? Am I being overly concerned with intricacies? (I was also born in The Year of the Dragon, so there is significance there as well). 

I'm seriously interested in thoughts about dragon style though. I'd feel like a poser getting a Japanese dragon...am I out of my mind? lol  Does anyone really care?  



			
				Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Chinese dragon
> http://www.answers.com/topic/chinese-dragon
> 
> http://www.crystalinks.com/chinadragons.html
> ...



I knew I could on you for some info Xue.  I've already seen the first 3 links but the last 2 were new to me. Do you know anything about color significance? 

Thanks.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 31, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I agree about Japanese dragons being more aesthetically pleasing, I was thinking since I practiced CMA it would be stupid to have a Japanese dragon tattooed. Thoughts? Am I being overly concerned with intricacies? (I was also born in The Year of the Dragon, so there is significance there as well).
> 
> I'm seriously interested in thoughts about dragon style though. I'd feel like a poser getting a Japanese dragon...am I out of my mind? lol Does anyone really care?


 
I think that if you practiced CMA then it should be a Chinese dragon. I personally think that, considering their permanence, tattoos should really mean something to you (that's why my only tattoo is a phoenix). So, yes lol, I think you'd be a poser if you got a Japanese dragon


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 31, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> I think that if you practiced CMA then it should be a Chinese dragon. I personally think that, considering their permanence, tattoos should really mean something to you (that's why my only tattoo is a phoenix). So, yes lol, I think you'd be a poser if you got a Japanese dragon



Thanks, that's how I felt too but then wasn't sure if I was just being goofy about it. lol! Glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## JBrainard (Jan 31, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Thanks, that's how I felt too but then wasn't sure if I was just being goofy about it. lol! Glad to know it's not just me.


 
 Glad I could help


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> I knew I could on you for some info Xue.  I've already seen the first 3 links but the last 2 were new to me. Do you know anything about color significance?
> 
> Thanks.


 
All I can tell you right now is that generally Yellow is for the emperor. Beyond that I am not sure. I am still looking for my other book. 

I shall ask my wife if she knows where the book is and I will ask her what the significance, if any, of the color is. She grew up in North China and was trained in TCM in China  hopefully she will know.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 31, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> All I can tell you right now is that generally Yellow is for the emperor. Beyond that I am not sure. I am still looking for my other book.
> 
> I shall ask my wife if she knows where the book is and I will ask her what the significance, if any, of the color is. She grew up in North China and was trained in TCM in China  hopefully she will know.




Thanks Xue. You rock!


----------



## Rattan_Bridge108 (Jan 31, 2007)

I dont think it matters if its Chinese or Japanese.  Art is art.  If you appreciate it thats all that matters.  Im more concerned about the the tattoo artist nowadays then nationality of the art.  Thats kinda trivial as an american atleast.  I have a couple chinese characters on my body I thought I knew what they meant and then the Chinese people would tell me otherwise.  

Japanese Tattoo art has evovled tremendously but still maintains that oldworld look.  I would love to get work done by a traditional Japanese artists.

Jade Tigress.  Your in Illinois.  I would recomend Top notch in elgin.  My Sifu has work done there and its pretty awesome.  Theyre all left handed.

Another place in Irving park near western I believe near El Gato Negro.  They have awesome artists there.  I had a buddy who had an "evil dead" mural done.  It was pretty sick with it.  Awesome work and very nice guys.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 1, 2007)

What I have so far

color = meaning = element

Yellow = Emperor = Earth
Red = Lucky = Fire
Green = Peaceful/Calm = Wood
White = ? = Metal
Black = ? = Water

But in Chinese culture 
Black can mean evil, sadness, suffering, famine and death
Red is a positive color, representing good fortune, happiness, prosperity and fame.
Yellow is the color of the earth element, and represents the center, as well as China itself

I have also seen Blue be associated with the element water also associated with east but

I still can't find that DAMN book though.


----------



## INDYFIGHTER (Feb 1, 2007)

I've researched this as well.  I currently have a tattoo artist doing some drawings for me.  The internet has lots of dragons but not many are ment to be tattoos.  Don't know his name but one of the artists on 'Mami Ink' seems to be an expert on dragon tattoos.  Might check him out.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 1, 2007)

Rattan_Bridge108 said:


> I dont think it matters if its Chinese or Japanese.  Art is art.  If you appreciate it thats all that matters.  Im more concerned about the the tattoo artist nowadays then nationality of the art.  Thats kinda trivial as an american atleast.  I have a couple chinese characters on my body I thought I knew what they meant and then the Chinese people would tell me otherwise.
> 
> Japanese Tattoo art has evovled tremendously but still maintains that oldworld look.  I would love to get work done by a traditional Japanese artists.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right about the artist. I wish more people thought like you. I do have a personal friend who is a tattoo artist. He is located in Tennessee but I wouldn't trust my body to anyone else...check out www.markofcain.com, also check out cains space while you're there, it will take you to his myspace page....all custom freehand, no stencils, no flash, and waaaaay ahead of the typical tattooist when it comes to health and safety issues. No walk-ins, stays booked months in advance. 

I am actually visiting in Tenn. now and he'll work on me on his day off. (He works 6 days a week)

However, I do appreciate the info about Top Notch in Elgin and the other place. (Do you know what it's called?) I have too many friends with ****** tattoos who don't know the difference. (They all think Jade Dragon in Chicago is the ****...ack...no thanks.) 

The pics below are the tattoo on my lower back, Chinese symbols for Courage, and yes, they are correct. And 2 dragons I found that I like.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 1, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> What I have so far
> 
> color = meaning = element
> 
> ...



Thank you Xue. That is exactly what I was looking for.   




			
				INDYFIGHTER said:
			
		

> I've researched this as well. I currently have a tattoo artist doing some drawings for me. The internet has lots of dragons but not many are ment to be tattoos. Don't know his name but one of the artists on 'Mami Ink' seems to be an expert on dragon tattoos. Might check him out.



Thank you! :asian:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice artwork Jade.


----------



## Changhfy (Feb 12, 2007)

Red or Hung was also the color symbol of the Ming Dynasty. and Zhu Yuanzhang also known as Hong Wu who wore the red bandana.

Being that you studied Southern Mantis which history is generally recorded in the mid 1600's during the end of the Ming dynasty.

It might be a nice memento of both your journey in Martial Arts as well as the history of your system.

Just my 2 cents.


take care,
Zach


----------



## clfsean (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually playing SPM... you may want to get a Kei Lin.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 12, 2007)

Changhfy said:


> Red or Hung was also the color symbol of the Ming Dynasty. and Zhu Yuanzhang also known as Hong Wu who wore the red bandana.
> 
> Being that you studied Southern Mantis which history is generally recorded in the mid 1600's during the end of the Ming dynasty.
> 
> ...




Thanks  I will definitely take that into consideration. 




			
				clfsean said:
			
		

> Actually playing SPM... you may want to get a Kei Lin.



Hmmm...I hadn't considered that. It's a neat idea but I think the dragon will make a better armband...and I do have the year of the dragon going for me.  

Found some more info thanks to my sifu and a couple pics to work with on style. As far as colors, I learned red, yellow, blue, green, and black are the 5 colors acceptable for a Chinese dragon. Also that it should be a 5-toed dragon.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> The pics below are the tattoo on my lower back, Chinese symbols for Courage, and yes, they are correct. And 2 dragons I found that I like.


 
Jade, of the two dragons you posted, the bottom one is REALLY cool. I'd pick that one in a New York minute.
And that's after seeing the three above, as well.
Just MHO.


----------



## clfsean (Feb 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Found some more info thanks to my sifu and a couple pics to work with on style. As far as colors, I learned red, yellow, blue, green, and black are the 5 colors acceptable for a Chinese dragon. Also that it should be a 5-toed dragon.


 
Can be 5 toed... that's the Imperial dragon. Chinese dragons also use 4 toes. I guess it depends on preference. I'd go 5 myself just to be safe, but 4 is good. Just make sure it's not 3 toes.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 12, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Jade, the dragon on the bottom is REALLY cool. I'd pick that one in a New York minute.



Yeah, I liked that one too but then found out it is used as a logo for a martial arts supply company...so I nixed it. 



			
				clfsean said:
			
		

> Can be 5 toed... that's the Imperial dragon. Chinese dragons also use 4 toes. I guess it depends on preference. I'd go 5 myself just to be safe, but 4 is good. Just make sure it's not 3 toes.



Thanks Sean. That's what I heard too. On a side-note...are the 3-toed dragons actually Japanese then?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2007)

More on Dragons
http://www.chinavoc.com/dragon/default.asp


----------

